# Herzlichen Glückwunsch Lorenz2512



## MSB (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dietmar,
alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag!

:sm20:


----------



## zotos (25 Dezember 2007)

Auch ich wünsche, dem Herr der Logos , alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Ralle (25 Dezember 2007)

Ja Dietmar, ich wünsche dir auch alles Gute und viele Geschenke, so kurz nach Weihnachten. Aber das bist du ja schon viele, viele Jahre lang gewöhnt  .


----------



## crash (25 Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## bgischel (25 Dezember 2007)

*Alles Gute zum Ehrentag...*


----------



## HDD (25 Dezember 2007)

hi Lori,
auch von mir alles gute!

Und weiter so du Logopapst.

HDD
Ah wie ich sehe hast du mich wieder eingeholt!


----------



## mst (25 Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute.
:sm20:


----------



## godi (25 Dezember 2007)

Natürlich von mir auch alles Gute! 
:sm24:  :sm20: :sm19:

Geburtstag und Weihnachten! Sicher nettes Saufgelager....  

​


----------



## Steve81 (25 Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtatg! :sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Dezember 2007)

... und natürlich auch weihnachtliche Geburtstagsgrüsse aus dem Lipperland.

Alles Gute !!!!!!


----------



## edison (25 Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir einen Weihnachtlichen Geburtstagsgruß und nur die besten Wünsche.
Weiter so


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Dezember 2007)

*und von mir natürlich auch*

Herzliche Glückwünsche dem (fast) Christkind :-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch von mir. Ich wünsche Dir ein doppelt schönes doppeltes Fest.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Dezember 2007)

:sm20:
und nochmal weihnachtliche Geburtstags-Glückwünsche aus dem Lipperland auch von mir ... 
Alles Gute


----------



## sps-concept (25 Dezember 2007)

*Geburtstag*

Hallo Lori,

und hier noch paar Geburtstaggrüsse aus dem Erzgebirge. Feier schön! Aber pass auf dass du bis zum Jahreswechsel wieder nüchtern bist ;-) Dann kannste weitermachen.

André


----------



## marlob (25 Dezember 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Frohe Weihnachten.
Hoffentlich gabs auch doppelt Geschenke


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

so einen Tag nach Heiligabend Geburtstag, meine Bedauern. 

Aber aufgrund der Feiertage kannst ja immer rein- und rausfeiern,
das hat doch was. 

In diesem Sinne: Alles Gute! :-D


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
danke für die glückwünsche, weihnachten ist somit fast überstanden, so muß noch etwas aufräumen .


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (26 Dezember 2007)

*Nachträglich*

Auch von mir noch nachträglich Alles Gute und viel Gesundheit in deinem neuen Lebensjahr .


----------



## BadTaste (26 Dezember 2007)

*Alles Gute*

Auch ich beglückwünsche (nachträglich) dem Jubilant, alles Gute und schöne Feiertage lori

Michael


----------



## Hermann (26 Dezember 2007)

von mir auch nachträglich alles gute, hoffentlich schön gefeiert 
schönen letzten restfeiertag noch


----------



## MW (26 Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir 

Nachträglich alles gute zu Geburtstag


----------



## gingele (27 Dezember 2007)

von mir natürlich auch Alles Gute, nachträglich


----------



## Kai (28 Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## IBN-Service (30 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Dietmar,

auch von mir nachträglich die besten Wünsche zum Wiegenfest!

Bleib wie du bist!

:sm20: 


Oh Mann, wie schnell so ein Jahr doch vergeht....


.


----------

